# Audiophile needing economical speaker solutions for parents home



## fastline (May 7, 2010)

So even my parents could not handle the poor sound quality of a sound bar. There might be better ones at some price point but having HDMI switching, USB connectivity, and add features is preferred so we are going with a dedicated receiver and separates. The budget is already getting stretched so I need to spot speakers that will offer big, full sound, likely to be used, and can be bought dirt cheap. I am a Klipsch guy but I tend to think horns might not be a good match for this bright room with large vaulted ceilings. I also tend to think the lower end Klipsch stuff is more fluff than performers. 

If I have some names to look at and some model lines, I can get to shopping. Names that come to mind are Boston and Paradigm but I know I am leaving out a lot. Requirements are a REAL center with big natural sound, slim bookshelf style speakers that can be mounted to the wall. I am not even sure if they will ever install rear speakers so only the front 3 for now. I really need all 3 of these for 150 bucks or less. Speakers will be used for 2ch listening and HT. 

I just picked up a 10" Mirage sub for 60 bucks. Good HT performance at lower volumes which will be great. Good grunt at 30hz or so. Also looking for an economical receiver like an Onkyo, Denon, or Yammi.


----------



## ansat (Apr 22, 2011)

Def tech studio monitors can be had for cheap. But really cheap... http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...12-Index-_-HomeAudioSpeakers-_-82290200-L013A


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

I would keep an eye on Newegg's weekend specials - they really seem to offer some great sales once the weekend rolls around. I am sure you are probably already doing so, but I would check your area's Craigslist as well.

Also, check out A4L for a receiver - they sell refurbished so are able to offer them at great price points while still offering a 1 year warranty.


----------



## fastline (May 7, 2010)

Thanks for the heads up guys. can anyone recommend other brands/lines to take a look at? I may not be able to demo before buying so I would kind of need to work off solid reviews. Even the junk "looks" pretty so might be hard to determine. 

Also, regarding the receiver, I was looking at a couple that do not have any specific Ipod connectivity and curious if these little "dock stations" with multiple outputs can just connect to an HDMI and offer mirror vid and digital audio to a receiver? That would at least let me consider a receiver without those features.


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

When on a very tight budget the HTIB systems are decent options
http://www.vanns.com/shop/servlet/item/features/502070344/onkyo-hts5500
The whole set is only$400
Audyssey Dynamic Volume 
3D ready
Overlaid on-screen display
Mass storage class USB memory playback capability
Inputs: Front USB port / 2 digital audio / 4 HDMI / 2 componenet video / 5 composite (1 front) / 6 Audio (1 front)
Outputs: HDMI with ARC / Audio / 2 Composite / Component


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Since you mentioned you weren’t averse to buying used - If you live in or near a sizable city, you might check Craigslist. Search the “electronics” section for Paradigm, B&W, Definitive Tech and other reputable brands. The good thing here is that you’ll probably get to listen before you buy. Last summer I scored a complete set of Paradigm speakers for my bedroom system on Craiglist, and a couple of decent subwoofers as well.

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## trevorv (Oct 8, 2012)

I like the Monitor Audio products. There are several reviews online and available used on eBay. For reviews www.monitoraudiousa.com

Sent from my iPad using HTShack


----------

